# Bacopa emersed?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Grah the great,

Absolutely! I grow about 40+ species emersed from future 'scapes including Bacopa salzmannii and Bacopa madagascariensis. *Here is a good source* for information on most aquarium plant species and whether they grow emersed or not. Click on the species for details about it including if emersed growth is possible.

Emersed plant bank


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Thankx! Do you think it will also flower, though? That would be really nice...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Grah the great said:


> Thankx! Do you think it will also flower, though? That would be really nice...


Hi Grah the great,

Yes, if they have sufficient light and nutrients they will flower; this time of year I have several species flowering in my emersed set-up. Here is a picture of Pogostemon erectus that was flowering this week.

Pogostemon erectus flower


----------



## blake6511 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have some I threw in a mason jar in Feb and have already flowered (in southeast if that matters, 8-12 hours of filtered sunlight per day, no other maintenance than throwing pond snails in there)


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Thankx again! Two more questions:
1 - How do you fertilize these emersed plants?
2 - Can I poke one or two pencil sized holes in the plastic wrap to encourage gas exchange, or would that cause the humidity to drop too low?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Grah the great said:


> Thankx again! Two more questions:
> 1 - How do you fertilize these emersed plants?
> 2 - Can I poke one or two pencil sized holes in the plastic wrap to encourage gas exchange, or would that cause the humidity to drop too low?


Hi Grah the great,

1) I use Miracle-Gro Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food; I mix it to about 1/2 strength and when the containers need water is use the fertilizer. Here is a thread I did on my emersed set-up; read it through because the components of the set up changed and evolved over time (sorry links/pics in that thread are missing; Snapfish moved all of the locations and only members can view now).

2) Absolutely, that is why the caps on my humidomes are 'cocked' at an angle to allow some air exchange however the more air exchange the more watering that will be required.

Cryptocorynes can be grown emersed and some variants are colorful and even bloom.

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset'









Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri with flower


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Thankx again! One more question...would the fertilizer be safe to use if fish or shrimp were kept in the water portion?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Grah the great said:


> Thankx again! One more question...would the fertilizer be safe to use if fish or shrimp were kept in the water portion?


Hi Grah the great,

No, I would not use Miracle-Gro General Purpose Water Soluble in a tank with fish or shrimps, the nitrogen sources are ammoniacal nitrate and urea, both of which can be toxic to fish or shrimp.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I once killed a whole pond by watering hanging baskets above it with a hydroponic fertilizer...


----------

